# Micro-Spoons



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2008)

I've caught bass,brim,and crappie on 'em! I bought some a while back,and tried 'em for the first time a couple days ago.It was real windy,so I drifted and jigged one of the spoons as I went.Lotta fun!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 5, 2008)

What do they look like?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2008)

Like this:
That's the large size - the small ones are half that size!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 6, 2008)

dave, what do they weigh and where do you get em ? they look like they would be a blast.  you using 4 or 6 lb test ???


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not sure about the weight,but it definitely takes ultralight tackle.I use 4 pound line.I wasn't casting much,just drifting and jigging.There was an article about them in the Feb. GON - or maybe Jan. ,I'm not sure.


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 6, 2008)

great baits! great people!

www.microspoons.com


----------



## micro (Apr 9, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> I've caught bass,brim,and crappie on 'em! I bought some a while back,and tried 'em for the first time a couple days ago.It was real windy,so I drifted and jigged one of the spoons as I went.Lotta fun!


 
Thank you rangerdave, glad you had some fun. If we should get another day without alot of wind try and shoot some docks with them. Thats how I use them a lot of the time and the slow fall keeps it in the strike zone. The large is 1/32oz, small is 1/64oz and the mini is 1/124oz(great for brim)



JerkBait said:


> great baits! great people!
> 
> www.microspoons.com



Thank you for the link JerkBait


----------

